# PCI Latency Timer?!



## Live2live (10. September 2015)

Hallo Leute,

mein System:  I7 4790K
                              MSI Z97 G45-Gaming
                              GTX 770
                              SSD Crucial MX100 265GB
                              Corsair Venguaence 1866  MHZ

Folgende Frage. Auf was muss ich im Bios den PCI Latency Timer stellen.


----------



## NerdFlanders (11. September 2015)

Den Standard lassen, außer du hast wirklich massive Probleme mit dem PC.


----------



## Live2live (11. September 2015)

Was ist den der Standard^^


----------



## keinnick (11. September 2015)

Setze sämtliche Einstellungen im UEFI einfach mal auf Standard zurück. Dann sollte dieser Wert auch wieder zurückgesetzt werden.


----------



## Cinnayum (11. September 2015)

Wenn du nur wenige PCI-Karten im PC hast, kannst du den auf 32 stellen.

So und jetzt kommts, da dein Board vermutlich eh nur einen PCI-Slot hat, ist die Einstellung irrelevant.
Sie regelt nur, wie lange eine PCI-Karte den Bus sperren darf, bevor eine andere zum Zuge kommt.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express (im 1. Abschnitt erklärt)
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peripheral_Component_Interconnect

PCI ist ein echter Bus mit geteiltem (abwechselndem) Zugriff auf die Ressource.
PCIe ist echter paralleler Zugriff auf ALLE Lanes, die existieren. Deswegen werden ja bei SLI/CF die verfügbaren Lanes auf die Karten verteilt.

Ende vom Lied: Herumdoktern musst du an der Einstellung nur, wenn die 2 oder mehr PCI (*nicht Express*) Karten in deinem PC stecken hast.


----------



## Live2live (12. September 2015)

Vielen Dank für deine Erklärung.


----------

